# December bass



## tiell22 (Sep 15, 2012)

This has been my best fishing of the year I must say, who would of thunk.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jmartinez (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful fish! Nice fat girls.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Those fish look really healthy awesome fish man!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Now let's see some February bass! Getting to be jerkbait time (i.e., Rattlin Rogue) and I can't wait! It's bitter cold here now, snow and ice coming tomorrow. But the weekend is supposed to be 65 both days! Bout time!!!


----------



## tiell22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm doubting the Feb bass in Ohio, at least for me. Most of the water round me is iced over.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I keep forgetting you boys get all iced up there. Most of our lakes have a skim of ice now, but it will be gone by Wednesday.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

sometimes I have to use 24" poles to get my bass fix


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ockachobee?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bellevuchobee res 4


----------

